# A 75G no nuthin tank...



## bastalker (Mar 11, 2006)

Dont add anything but a _*LOT*_ of food...:wink:


----------



## DMHdispute (Oct 23, 2007)

Your tank looka exactly like mine even the stand. The size of those plants makes it look smaller tho. Its very nice looking, are you planning to add anything else?


----------



## bastalker (Mar 11, 2006)

DMHdispute said:


> Your tank looka exactly like mine even the stand. The size of those plants makes it look smaller tho. Its very nice looking, are you planning to add anything else?


A 125G is fixin to replace it so I can get my discus in it. I have been growing out 6 BT's for about 2 years now. It will go into place next week!!:mrgreen:

tc
Mark


----------



## bastalker (Mar 11, 2006)

Just finished replacin the 75G tank with the 125G.

Running 2 XP3's, 2 external Hikari 300W heaters, some flourish excel, a lil micros and a whole lotta food. I am gonna wait about 6 weeks before the discus go in there.

I am also waiting for moss at the moment for the manzanita branches.

Any comments or suggestions are most welcome!  

tc
Mark


----------



## bastalker (Mar 11, 2006)

Sorry forgot the pics...:crazy: 

tc
Mark


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Looks great! Hard to believe it's brand new, it's already so lush. Love the wood too.


----------



## bastalker (Mar 11, 2006)

cs_gardener said:


> Looks great! Hard to believe it's brand new, it's already so lush. Love the wood too.


Thanks Catherine...I stock piled a bunch of plants before I set this one up so it was pretty easy to plant.

tc
Mark


----------



## kenny1tothe6 (Aug 12, 2007)

VERY cool!! i LOVE those angels!!! other than the soon-to-be discus...is there any other livestock?


----------



## bastalker (Mar 11, 2006)

Yeah Kenny...4 clowns, 8 rummy noses, 8 congo tetras, ottos, an a sae...

These are the guys who will be goin in there as soon as my tank has settled in. Been growin em out for a couple a years now.

tc
Mark


----------



## bastalker (Mar 11, 2006)

Just a lil update on the tank...I tied moss to the branches. [smilie=b: 

tc
Mark


----------



## mpagri (Dec 7, 2007)

nice tank man, the open space creates an awesome contrast


----------



## kenny1tothe6 (Aug 12, 2007)

I bet that tank is hard to take care of......Mine is!!! LOL! Merry Christmas!


----------



## bastalker (Mar 11, 2006)

mpagri said:


> nice tank man, the open space creates an awesome contrast


Thanks! The open space is provided for the discus...

tc
mark


----------



## mpagri (Dec 7, 2007)

bastalker said:


> Thanks! The open space is provided for the discus...
> 
> tc
> mark


yea i actually figured as much, still looks good though


----------



## guppyramkrib (Sep 5, 2007)

Very Nice! Looks great! :-D


----------



## bencozzy (Jun 2, 2006)

looks awesome!

what substrate is that? looks similar to my Soil master select red.


----------



## druxboyz (Aug 9, 2004)

great tank and i definately will try one soon. You stated that you add nothing but a lot of food. Then a few posts down, you wrote that you add micros and excel. Wouldnt that be a bit off from el natural? either way, its great. Its just i hope i can achieve that without the micros/excel.


----------



## bastalker (Mar 11, 2006)

guppyramkrib said:


> Very Nice! Looks great! :-D


Thanks very much for the kind words guppy! :smile:



bencozzy said:


> looks awesome!
> 
> what substrate is that? looks similar to my Soil master select red.


Thats exactly what it is...



druxboyz said:


> great tank and i definately will try one soon. You stated that you add nothing but a lot of food. Then a few posts down, you wrote that you add micros and excel. Wouldnt that be a bit off from el natural? either way, its great. Its just i hope i can achieve that without the micros/excel.


This tank is brand new so I just want to make sure everything is going to get kickstarted. I dont add excel but a couple times a week and since I added fert tabs to the swords, I dont add anything else now.

Here is an updated pic after the Discus were tossed in. :smile:


----------



## Angie (Dec 4, 2005)

Wow your tank is just amazing. Great work thank you for sharing.


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 17, 2007)

Very nice tank. Thanks for sharing.


----------

